# Do you think dogs experience emotions?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Simple enough said, do you think dogs have feelings. This is a spin off of the "pregnant dog" thread. It was brought up there about a dog being depressed after a spay abort. We had another thread recently too where a person said their dog was grieving over the loss of the other dog. Many people agreed on this thread that the dog could become depressed after the loss of it's pack member. I do believe dogs experience a variety of emotions. My dog is very expressive about letting you know how she feels! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think we associate animal reactions with human feelings, but I don't believe they feel human feelings. I am sure they have feelings, but they are not the same as the way we feel and emotions we have.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes, I think dogs have feelings. I'm not sure if they'd know/understand what happened after a spay/abort though.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

All my years with dogs I believe they do and have seen it myself. I believe they feel just as we do, we are not inside them or their minds to assume. Human beings swear their superior to animals, sometimes I wonder who is more animal.
From one experience I know of a dog who was depressed enough stopped eating and drinking when its owner passed away, tho it was still in the home she was raised in with the other dogs, she was her owners "baby". She was found dead 2 weeks later on her owners bed, they thought she was sleeping, this dog had a clean bill of health. So even the Vet found it out of ordinary ....

If they feel pain, wag their tail in joy, why not feel emotions? Cause we humans say they can't? loll

Edit: Someone tell that to my emotional dog ...... Lauren owns one too loll


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> All my years with dogs I believe they do and have seen it myself. I believe they feel just as we do, we are not inside them or their minds to assume. Human beings swear their superior to animals, sometimes I wonder who is more animal.
> From one experience I know of a dog who was depressed enough stopped eating and drinking when its owner passed away, tho it was still in the home she was raised in with the other dogs, she was her owners "baby". She was found dead 2 weeks later on her owners bed, they thought she was sleeping, this dog had a clean bill of health. So even the Vet found it out of ordinary ....
> 
> If they feel pain, wag their tail in joy, why not feel emotions? Cause we humans say they can't? loll
> ...


I have heard similar stories of dogs grieving themselves to death after the loss of their owner. I completely agree with your post.... we aren't inside their minds.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Makes me think of Hachiko. You can't read this story,and tell me dog's don't have feelings, or mourn. That dog waited 10(?) years, in the same spot,same time EVERYDAY,for his deceased master to come back off that train. He died there waiting.
Now if, that isn't love and devotion,I don't know what is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachiko


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I apply the word and all that it means to my dogs.
they are *sensitive* to me,my quirks their surroundings, and the emotion or aire of the given situation.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I think dogs have emotions.. not the same as us but they do feel things.. And a bitch that has had pups before, nows labor pains, and the results can feel a type of depression when she doesn't get pups... It happens with false pregos as well...

I've seen dogs greive for lost companions as well.... They feel pain, they know joy when they are running or playing with their favorite toy, they pout......


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I think we associate animal reactions with human feelings, but I don't believe they feel human feelings. I am sure they have feelings, but they are not the same as the way we feel and emotions we have.


*I see what you are trying to say Holly. I think they have feelings but as with humans it varies depending on genetics. Some stuff phases humans while the same stuff doesn't make others blink. I think the same with animals. My female Sophie could not have cared about less relaxing with me and the rest of the dogs or just hanging out like Kangol and I do. *



DueceAddicTed said:


> All my years with dogs I believe they do and have seen it myself. I believe they feel just as we do, we are not inside them or their minds to assume. Human beings swear their superior to animals, sometimes I wonder who is more animal.
> From one experience I know of a dog who was depressed enough stopped eating and drinking when its owner passed away, tho it was still in the home she was raised in with the other dogs, she was her owners "baby". She was found dead 2 weeks later on her owners bed, they thought she was sleeping, this dog had a clean bill of health. So even the Vet found it out of ordinary ....
> 
> If they feel pain, wag their tail in joy, why not feel emotions? Cause we humans say they can't? loll
> ...


*I will say that Duece and Kangol are probably the 2 most emotional dogs on GP. If they could crawl inside our butts and live they probably would. If I go out of town and my mom keeps Kangol, she says he pouts and groans and refuses to eat until he sees me again. I was gone for a week once a few yrs ago and she said he didn't eat the whole time. I am pretty sure that if something were to happen to me he wouldn't last very long either. Whenever I have Duece at my house it is almost guaranteed his stomach will get upset from being away from Ronnie. A I stated above, I think it is all about one's hard wiring. My dog is a little more human like than most, so yeah I think he feels emotions like I do. I know when he's sad, happy, angry etc. I think their emotions may even be deeper than human emotions because they lack the ability to have a situation explained to them like a human. If I leave Kangol at home (which is a rarity bc he is my roll dog) then he stares me down at the front door window. Anyone takes one look at him and they would know he is mad because he couldn't go. 
Anyways, I think it varies by dog just as with humans. *


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I absolutely think that dogs experience emotions. They may not be as complicated as human emotions, or maybe they are more complicated on another level - but absolutely. I've seen dogs exhibit embarrassment, jealousy, grief, joy, excitement, contentment etc, etc.

As to the comment about the dog and the aborted puppies. I don't know, but maybe if the dog had had a previous litter and had some vague memory of the process I suppose they could know something was missing from the expected process.

Maggie had a litter prior to our adopting her and her nipples were still swollen. The shelter said she came in as a stray and they had no knowledge of what happened to her pups. I don't know if they were stillborn, survived, if she was a good mom or anything.

But, a few months after getting her I bought her a new squeaky toy - a little pink pig. Maggie LOVES toys and gets really excited about new ones (even if she destroys them almost immediately)! I could never have imagined the reaction she had to that pink pig. I took it out of the bag, gave it a couple of squeaks and chucked it for her to go get and she got the most horrified look on her face before going off to "rescue" it. She did nothing but cry, whine, nuzzle and guard that pig. When she would look at me she had the most pained expression. I guess it reminded her of her own pups, as she is pink skinned herself. I had to sneak it away from between her front feet where she would put it to guard it while she ate and finally got it on about the third try. Then she searched frantically for it and whined and moped for three days. I thought I'd ruined my happy go lucky girl. Luckily she went back to her former happy self, but that was a miserable few days for both of us.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> I think dogs have emotions.. not the same as us but they do feel things.. And a bitch that has had pups before, nows labor pains, and the results can feel a type of depression when she doesn't get pups... It happens with false pregos as well...
> 
> I've seen dogs greive for lost companions as well.... They feel pain, they know joy when they are running or playing with their favorite toy, they pout......


Female dogs have hormones like women correct, Stacia? I would imagine they experience a little PPD (post-partum depression) just as many mothers who have lost a baby after birth, had a miscarriage, and even those mothers that come home with a baby get it. In fact, if a woman has an abortion she can even experience a "blue" feeling from no longer being pregnant-- its all hormone related. I didn't have PPD after I had Brayden but there were a few days I wanted to cry and felt a little sad for no reason. I imagine a dog who had pups aborted and was far enough along would experience a little blue period as well.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Female dogs have hormones like women correct, Stacia? I would imagine they experience a little PPD (post-partum depression) just as many mothers who have lost a baby after birth, had a miscarriage, and even those mothers that come home with a baby get it. In fact, if a woman has an abortion she can even experience a "blue" feeling from no longer being pregnant-- its all hormone related. I didn't have PPD after I had Brayden but there were a few days I wanted to cry and felt a little sad for no reason. I imagine a dog who had pups aborted and was far enough along would experience a little blue period as well.


That makes sense to me.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

you own a pit bull right??? physically stable animal ever!!! emotionally a wreck.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, I do think they have feelings. We once had a poodle who also, had a spay/abortion and she stayed depressed for 2 weeks. She wouldn't eat, drink or hold down her meds. Thank God our vet lived across the street. Just like a dog who does not to be left alone feels seperation anxiety and destroys things.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> All my years with dogs I believe they do and have seen it myself. I believe they feel just as we do, we are not inside them or their minds to assume. Human beings swear their superior to animals, sometimes I wonder who is more animal.
> From one experience I know of a dog who was depressed enough stopped eating and drinking when its owner passed away, tho it was still in the home she was raised in with the other dogs, she was her owners "baby". She was found dead 2 weeks later on her owners bed, they thought she was sleeping, this dog had a clean bill of health. So even the Vet found it out of ordinary ....
> 
> If they feel pain, wag their tail in joy, why not feel emotions? Cause we humans say they can't? loll
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Everything with four legs has emotional feelings, unless we're talking end tables here


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I see what you are trying to say Holly. I think they have feelings but as with humans it varies depending on genetics. Some stuff phases humans while the same stuff doesn't make others blink.




Yes I very much think they feel. They obviously have pain and can suffer from issues such as depression.

As humans our feeling are just much more complex as we are more complex animals.

I of course do not feel superior to animals as I myself as well as the rest of you are just animals.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

If elephants can have emotions like grief and mourn the loss of a member of their herd, I believe a dog can as well. Both species are highly intelligent.

Are they at the same complex level as a human? Probably not, but then they don't have the same complexity of thought, either.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I do think they do to an exent. if the dog knows what they are missing out on of course they are going to miss that, but as far as the spay/abort i don't believe it truly had that affect on the animal.

Indigo became very attached to her babies after they were about 2 months old. When we brought Pig and Cree home from Performance Kennels she literally wet herself she was so excited to see her babies. She did not grieve their loss, but was ecstatic for their return.

Dougs uncle had a retriever dog... he passed away in a house fire... until that dog died he went to down to the house and laid there at the door step (which is not peculiar for a dog to return home), but what was creepy was that the uncle was buried a quarter of a mile up the road in a rural cemetary which the dog would spend the nights at his grave site. 

When Bailey died at my moms house, bella grieved... looking out the window for days on end for bailey to come home. Both my mom and bella did not recover for 7 months until i brought a new puppy into their lives.

These are things that were taken away from them that they became accustomed to in their daily lives which leave them distraught. Emotional yes, human no...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Female dogs have hormones like women correct, Stacia? I would imagine they experience a little PPD (post-partum depression) just as many mothers who have lost a baby after birth, had a miscarriage, and even those mothers that come home with a baby get it. In fact, if a woman has an abortion she can even experience a "blue" feeling from no longer being pregnant-- its all hormone related. I didn't have PPD after I had Brayden but there were a few days I wanted to cry and felt a little sad for no reason. I imagine a dog who had pups aborted and was far enough along would experience a little blue period as well.


Yes, I totally agree!!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Dogs absolutely have feelings. I think how they are raised has a large impact on how they show their feelings. My dogs are feeling dogs. My dogs only eat when we are home-if we leave for a weekend, they take a while to eat. My dogs know happiness, excite, fear, saddness and loneliness. They know love and show love/affection. I also think they can feel spite-Kaos does not go to the bathroom in the house ever. Until he got po'd that we left him home on Thanksgiving. He peed on my wedding flowers in one of the rooms in the house. No where else, just on my flowers. Normally he gets po'd and chews Jays flip flops or shoes, but this time he got me. Ice is full of excitement when people arrive to visit, or he see's me pick up my purse-He wants to go byebye so he hops up and down, yips and grabs at his leash on the hook. That is emotion. Ice is one of the dogs that grieved when the other member of his pack died-he had never lived life without Chico, so when Chico died, Ice just layed there, he didn't want to play, he didn't even wanna kill the black dog at the back of our yard like normal.

If anything, I do think that they don't have perhaps as many emotions as us humans do, BUT, I think the emotions they have are more real since dogs cannot "fake it", with them it is what it is. They don't pretend to like you, they do like you or they do not. They are afraid, or they are not, there's not all these little grey areas like humans have.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All life has emotions and feelings. Being human only mean that you can voice your feelings that you can label them. I have seen chickens sit on their eggs until they are almost dead waiting for those babies to hatch. I have seen them search for their eggs when you finally take them away. The mother deer in the forest calling for her baby after the hunter has taken his shot. That mother is panicking. That mother knows she has lost her babies. I have seen dogs cry I have seen them laugh when something is funny. Yes they get depressed over the loss of family members. Mikado loved my mom he visited her in the hospital. When she didn’t come home he would lay by her bedroom door. When we went to town I couldn’t go pass the hospital as he would start to jump around. When I drove past he would lay his head down and moan. Animals feel everything from panic to joy. Just because you can not get in their head doesn’t make it so.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> If anything, I do think that they don't have perhaps as many emotions as us humans do, BUT, _*I think the emotions they have are more real since dogs cannot "fake it", with them it is what it is. They don't pretend to like you, they do like you or they do not. They are afraid, or they are not, there's not all these little grey areas like humans have.*_
























Great post J&L! It is what it is with dogs..... Soooooooo true!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes I believe they have feelings and emotions. They can't express it with words, but I think they feel none the less. I believe they are a thinking animal to an extent as well. 
Why else would Sox wait until I am out of the room to jump on the table for the Kitty food?  And the very second he hears my footsteps jump right down? Can't tell me that he doesn't "know" that he doesn't belong up there stealing kitty food. And if that wasn't bad enough he has taught the 11 week old little girl Chi-Chi to do the same freaking thing!!! The little boy pup Bolo is still a little dense about it. LOL


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> YouTube - Hachiko monogatari - Bittersweet (Akita dog)
> 
> Makes me think of Hachiko. You can't read this story,and tell me dog's don't have feelings, or mourn. That dog waited 10(?) years, in the same spot,same time EVERYDAY,for his deceased master to come back off that train. He died there waiting.
> Now if, that isn't love and devotion,I don't know what is.
> ...


Have you seen the movie they made about that, starring Richard Gere? It was a straight to DVD but was a very good movie. Warning though, it'll rip your heart out!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it's quite apparent that we are in agreeance that animals do possess feelings and emotions. In fact I believe that the original question could very easily be asked in regards to whether humans possess these same emotions, judging by how much indifference that exists today among us, the HUMANE. I've said it before and I'll say it again, animals are the greatest gifts that God gave us (newborns too, of course) and serve as the perfect examples from which to learn. Unfortunately, there are many who don't take the opportunity, or actually abuse what has been presented to them, a real shame. I couldn't imagine a world without animals, they are the inspiration in my life Now, go out and hug an animal, any animal, today and see what I'm talking about!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> I think it's quite apparent that we are in agreeance that animals do possess feelings and emotions. In fact I believe that the original question could very easily be asked in regards to whether humans possess these same emotions, judging by how much indifference that exists today among us, the HUMANE. I've said it before and I'll say it again, animals are the greatest gifts that God gave us (newborns too, of course) and serve as the perfect examples from which to learn. Unfortunately, there are many who don't take the opportunity, or actually abuse what has been presented to them, a real shame. I couldn't imagine a world without animals, they are the inspiration in my life Now, go out and hug an animal, any animal, today and see what I'm talking about!


After reading this the first thing I thoughts was

" If I could only be half the person my dog thinks I am."

In her eyes she thinks I am a god but really it is in my eyes she is the god. She exemplifies everything I could only hope to be.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was wondering last night myself if dogs could experience postpartum depression. I was going to post it.. but didn't know if it sounded too far fetched. lol Now that I'm thinking about it, don't some mother dogs eat their puppies?? Or not make good mothers, just like some people end up not making good mothers.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes there are bad moms in all life. I am sure that emotions and genetics play a part in that too.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I skipped through the thread mostly...But in response to the OP - of course! Why else would dogs be known as Man's best friend over the centuries? :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> All my years with dogs I believe they do and have seen it myself. I believe they feel just as we do, we are not inside them or their minds to assume. Human beings swear their superior to animals, sometimes I wonder who is more animal.
> From one experience I know of a dog who was depressed enough stopped eating and drinking when its owner passed away, tho it was still in the home she was raised in with the other dogs, she was her owners "baby". She was found dead 2 weeks later on her owners bed, they thought she was sleeping, this dog had a clean bill of health. So even the Vet found it out of ordinary ....
> 
> If they feel pain, wag their tail in joy, why not feel emotions? Cause we humans say they can't? loll
> ...


:goodpost:
Ronnie you might remember when I first came here I was asking for help with Lazy, my aunts staffy. She was depressed and refused to eat after my aunt passed. I do truly believe that yes they do have feelings and emotions.

Have you ever yelled at you dog and watch them put their heads down and look like they wanna cry? Isn't their expressions showing they are feeling something. I've watched dogs go into depressions after losing another dog like a puppy or a dog they've been with their whole lives.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

A lot of times mother dogs eat their pups because they sense they are sick, not necessarily because they are bad mothers.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

So when my mother used to say "I just want to eat you up" when I was younger, she thought I was sick? LOL!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok Megan, coming from someone who has spent her entire life with dogs or around animals, yes I do think they have emotions, as most of you have said I do not think they are human emoitions, we do that to our dogs, but like Lauren said, Phoenix is in my butt all the time, which is why when I go somewhere he has to go with me, if I go out of town or anything, he acts like a butthead and doesn't eat, he used to knock Penny down on purpose, that being said, with the death of my Penny, the boys have been mourning. I know they are, Phoenix has slept pretty much all day for a week, it's like he finally realiszes she isn't comeing back. And yes he is depressed, he won't lay in her spot on the couch and when he walks by there he looks at it really closely.

So yes they do have emotions and feel certain things the way we do, but not to the same degree I don't think, certain things but certainly they don't have the smae range of emotions as we do.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> So when my mother used to say "I just want to eat you up" when I was younger, she thought I was sick? LOL!!!!


This really made me laugh out loud !!! bwahahahahaha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> So when my mother used to say "I just want to eat you up" when I was younger, she thought I was sick? LOL!!!!














DueceAddicTed said:


> This really made me laugh out loud !!! bwahahahahaha












What I meant was the mother dog might sense the pup is not healthy and may not have a chance at surviving so she eats them; however, younger dogs that become mothers eat their pups more than older mothers. I am not sure of the statistics but I remember reading it somewhere. I guess we will never really know for sure why they eat their pups but it makes sense to me. When you think about it, most news stories you hear about mothers killing their children are usually younger, inexperienced mothers. Ah now I'm just rambling.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel like George on Seinfeld in the episode where he had to leave the room on a high note humor-wise, so that's it, I'm done here! Thank you ladies


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> I feel like George on Seinfeld in the episode where he had to leave the room on a high note humor-wise, so that's it, I'm done here! Thank you ladies


http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d156/atlgrl83/Emoticon Smileys/not-tagged-smiley-14269.gif







Looooved that episode!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it's actually the other way around with dogs,..younger mothers are less likely to cannibalize their young.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

I too would have to say that i think they have feelings


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Back on topic people........


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

yes back to topic plz lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I watched a documentary several years back about the intelligence of dogs. Basically, it explains that dogs have about the same cognitive abilities of a two year old human child. 

So ask yourself, does a 2 year old see, understand, feel? Of course. Not nearly on the same level as an adult (just try and think back on a memory from these younger years, very rarely do people have memory of this because the brain is still learning basic functioning skills and does not yet have capacity for memory).

Another documentary I watched very recently was "Dogs Decoded: Nova " which you can actually instantly stream on Netflix if you have it. It is about the evolution of domesticated dogs and how wolves (now dogs) had actually evolved to better understand and co-exist with humans. 

A brief example: when people read other people's faces, instinctively we generally look towards to left eye when reading someone's face. This is something that only humans do with each other. Domesticated dogs also look to the left eye when reading a person's face, but not other dogs. They have developed this trait specifically for communicating and reading people. 

So maybe we do project more feeling onto our pets than they actually experience, but I do believe they experience emotion, and I would even go so far as to say that they have specifically adapted to be able to read and express some very basic things to us over the years.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Carriana said:


> I watched a documentary several years back about the intelligence of dogs. Basically, it explains that dogs have about the same cognitive abilities of a two year old human child.
> 
> So ask yourself, does a 2 year old see, understand, feel? Of course. Not nearly on the same level as an adult (just try and think back on a memory from these younger years, very rarely do people have memory of this because the brain is still learning basic functioning skills and does not yet have capacity for memory).
> 
> ...


thank God science isn't fact.and thats A fact.
I don't buy the whole dog is on the 2 yr. old level.why?i'd like to see a 2 yr old cognitively think out the many search/ rescue or K9 scenarios dogs work and excel through.theirs that exceptional child,just not that extrordinary.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

To those that say that dog emotions aren't human emotions, I ask this. Isn't happy, happy? Isn't sad, sad? What makes it "human"? If a dog is sad, it's sad. If it's happy, it's happy. I've seen my dogs frustrated, jealous, angry, sad, happy. I don't see a difference.


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

This post made me do some research lol. From what I understand, emotions are generated in the subconcious part of your brain, then the unconcious part of your brain (the part that tells your heart to beat, lungs to breathe, without you having to concentrate on it) takes over and causes you to actually feel the emotions by releasing certain amounts of some chemicals such as adrenaline. Just like when Jester see's a gun or hears a loud noise, he subconsiously tenses up and turns to flight. It's his body's reaction to that stimulus. When he see's me, he gets tense and exctied, but in a different way, because that's how his mind reacted to me coming home home as a stimulus.

So absolutely. I think anything that has an "unconcious mind" part of their brain, basically saying anything that breathes and has a beating heart, feels emotion. However, I don't think their "fear" is the same as ours, just like alot of the other "feelings" that they do have. But that's because their subconcious mind reacts to stimulus differently due to COMPLETELY different instincts. So do they feel emotions? Yes. Do they feel the same as humans? Yes and no. I think that dogs have a whole set of emotions that we don't even know about, and it's caused from their basic survival instincts from living in the wild for so long. 
JMO.

I have seen dogs show all kinds of emotions. My friend used to have a schnauzer who you wouldn't be able to see for a week after she was groomed. She would get SO embarrassed. lol.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Jester09 said:


> This post made me do some research lol.
> 
> Yes and no. I think that dogs have a whole set of emotions that we don't even know about, and it's caused from their basic survival instincts from living in the wild for so long.
> JMO.
> ...


research is friggin awesome on the net,ain't it?!!!

and,my friend, theirs some folks that actually go to the depth of emotions you outlined.
I personally know from my lifes experiences alot about real survival.life,death,hunger,homelessness,the penitentiary,addiction,and the saving grace,the smarts to get clean.
and then the work that I had to do,and still do to keep from being A recidivism statistic.


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

I do think dogs experience emotions, But not to the extent that we do. You should see the looks my mom gets from Zeus when she gets home from work and he wants out to see her! Hes a mommas boy so he has to have his fix or he will pout and just give us these mean looks! You should also see the faces he gives us when he can't catch a fly! He sits there all night just pouting. LMAO!!! I love it, Makes me wonder if his brothers and sisters have the same personality that Zeus does! But then again every animal that we have ever had has an attitude and are just freaks!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe dogs feel all types of emotions especially depression and loss. I had an Aussie,as a pup and a 8 y/o lab. After several yrs together we had to pts the lab due due severe hip problems where he could no longer walk. The Aussie cried and whined at the vets door because she knew what was happening because she came to the vet to get her shots at the same time, we didn't know the vet would tell us there was no help for the lab and he was suffering. After that she became very aggressive and would charge at people when prior to that she was gentle. We called the vet and took her in thinking something was seriously wrong with her. After checking her out he said she is going through serious depression from the loss of her friend. We got her a new companion and her behavior turned back to her old happy self.


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah they experience emotions. How do explain zooms? )


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

zoomies are the best!


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Lol stupid iPhone spell checked zoomies before I posted grrrr. And yeah they are awesome!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it is something that almost everyone agrees that they have emotions yet most ev everyone wants to think that human emotions are so much more. Do you think your emotion are more intense because you can talk about them?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think it is something that almost everyone agrees that they have emotions yet most ev everyone wants to think that human emotions are so much more. Do you think your emotion are more intense because you can talk about them?


I would venture that dogs who have that innate sense of emotion are with all probability better at expressing it as we are.my dogs do it and I feel,sense and read it.
I believe it may also be pherimonal in nature.we can't pick up onit,yet they do.
this goes to the point someone else was making,and i've been ranging my dogs doin dumb stuff for the last day.I had to wash my ACD and he hates baths but loves swim to I did some scoldeing when he wasn't giving in,and paying attention to where my intensity stopped and his calm or anxt showed through.getting my pit to let me have my bed and such.
think about this for the next day and see where the lines of emotion blur or shine.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

william williamson said:


> thank God science isn't fact.and thats A fact.
> I don't buy the whole dog is on the 2 yr. old level.why?i'd like to see a 2 yr old cognitively think out the many search/ rescue or K9 scenarios dogs work and excel through.theirs that exceptional child,just not that extrordinary.


Those are also exceptional dogs, and not the norm.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i think your dogs should be viewed as dogs, and not people.
this is borderline lunacy.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

no one is saying hey my dog is my pet human... But we have all witnessed our dogs show emotions..


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Carriana said:


> Those are also exceptional dogs, and not the norm.


I don't believe that.dogs have sensory perception far and above what we have thats what makes them,or gives them the ability to sense the situation and perform.like the pheromone relation.
I must look at an animal and trust what? to sense it's peaking moment as to whether it's ok with my presence or that it will charge or submit.
I worked on a cattle ranch.when your in round up your off your mount,your down on the ground,most steers look,intimidate then turn.can't tgell you how many cowboys have been mauled because they gave that moment to the steer or rogue heifer.
gators are another. we would swim in our lake.their were some gators we'd run off and then still be cautious of.
the acuteness of the dogs senses and how it chooses to perform are what is questionable.

and my dogs are dogs.yet should one bite.it's had it's last meal at that moment.
thats how much I'll go fer lettin ya know they stay animal kingdom.
interaction with A dog does have some outlandish degrees for some.

so please when you kinda make a broad statement that seems to label all, when ity doesn't fit,just be more direct with who you may think is huggin to hard.please,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

my dogs are dogs, they are not people, but htat is not the question. The question was DO dogs FEEL emotion, period. 

Just as many have said YES we all believe they do, we know they do, it is not about being human, yes they can feel human emotion, it is not lunacy to think that your dog may be depressed or sad. Or extremely happy to see you.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I believe that animals have emotions the way they feel and internalize them I think are different than human emotions because we can verbally communicate and manipulate our feelings where as animals cannot . However I believe there are other ways of identifying with animal emotions by reading body posture, facial expressions, tone, and understanding simple canine behaviors. As humans understanding these basic elements allow us to communicate with our pets.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think it is something that almost everyone agrees that they have emotions yet most ev everyone wants to think that human emotions are so much more. Do you think your emotion are more intense because you can talk about them?


:goodpost::goodpost::clap:



Padlock said:


> i think your dogs should be viewed as dogs, and not people.
> this is borderline lunacy.


I don't think anyone is saying that we view our dogs as people, but to think that dogs don't show/feel emotions is borderline lunacy IMO. Look at a mother bear when protecting her cubs. You think she's not pissed? Just because a dog can't speak with words and tell you they are sad doesn't mean that they don't feel it.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I do think dogs have emotions at some level, they are a higher life form, right? Alot of what dogs do is just their basic instincts though, get excited when they see you, sleep when tired, chase things that run, etc...those are just reactions, not emotions, IMO anyway. But, I know are guy seems bummed when it's time to come inside after playing, or gets a 'time out' for something he did.

Plus, our dog is going to be really sad if I don't get that big screen TV soon! :roll:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

william williamson said:


> I don't believe that.dogs have sensory perception far and above what we have thats what makes them,or gives them the ability to sense the situation and perform.like the pheromone relation.
> I must look at an animal and trust what? to sense it's peaking moment as to whether it's ok with my presence or that it will charge or submit.
> I worked on a cattle ranch.when your in round up your off your mount,your down on the ground,most steers look,intimidate then turn.can't tgell you how many cowboys have been mauled because they gave that moment to the steer or rogue heifer.
> gators are another. we would swim in our lake.their were some gators we'd run off and then still be cautious of.
> ...


Um okay, I didn't make the comment to start an argument. You compared service dogs to 2 years olds to compare the intelligence level, but not ALL dogs are trained service dogs at that level of comprehension. That is what I was getting at. Service dogs are exceptional and well trained animals.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Carriana said:


> Um okay, I didn't make the comment to start an argument. You compared service dogs to 2 years olds to compare the intelligence level, but not ALL dogs are trained service dogs at that level of comprehension. That is what I was getting at. Service dogs are exceptional and well trained animals.


um first of all,theirs no caps,no argument.it's, from my end,an attempt at A debate and I'm not assuming any role of superiority.
secondly,I didn't make the 2 year old baby comparison.
I have a paranoid schizophrenic brother.he had an episode,which last from A month to 6 mos. and sometimes takes institutionalizing.
I have an ACD.on one of these events I took the dog,a game station and a bicycle to him.
the dog has no tgraining to deliver any extraordinary purpose to him,yet when I would go to the local store,barber shop gas station or talk to the sherriffs everyone commanted on how the dog managed his emotion and interactions.bad part of town,and before he was robbed by the riff raff.
I did this so that I wouldn't have to step out of bounds and confront the agressors.
this dog did it all,from A position of responsibility and defense.with not the first second of training or any dad blame certificate of approval.
I have witnessed many other things like this in my 32 years with pits,and A lifetime of hounds.
rescue dogs deserve recognition,all dogs have that atta boy in them.


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart (Nov 29, 2010)

To the original post-
I'm a believer that dogs can experience emotions. Case in point-my miniature dachshund, Maggie. She is my husband's shadow. When he left for rifle season he was gone for 2 weeks. Maggie was fine the first 2 days. On the 3rd day she began acting lethargic-didn't wanna finish her food, play, snuggle. On the 5th day I was talking to my husband on the phone and put him on speaker to change a diaper, Maggie perked up when she heard his voice. I told him to talk to her so he said "hi" etc. The remainder of the day and the next day she was perked up, ate all her food, played, all her usual routine. On day 7 she went back into the slump, so I called my husband and let her hear his voice, and she perked back up. This was an on/off issue until he came home. Now when he leaves for work she whines, like she thinks he's going to leave forever or something. 

I agree with the "it is what it is" theory. There is no gray with their emotions, they're either happy or sad, no 'in the middle'.


----------



## Jax'sMama (Jan 27, 2010)

I do think they have emotions. Definately. But, the spay/abort thing, no. I dont believe they realize what happend at all. If they seem "depressed" i think its just them in pain and/or being uncomfortable from the operation. It can take a few weeks to heal..Im sure it's not comfortable.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

^ another rational mind. ty jax.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

william williamson said:


> um first of all,theirs no caps,no argument.it's, from my end,an attempt at A debate and I'm not assuming any role of superiority.
> secondly,I didn't make the 2 year old baby comparison.
> I have a paranoid schizophrenic brother.he had an episode,which last from A month to 6 mos. and sometimes takes institutionalizing.
> I have an ACD.on one of these events I took the dog,a game station and a bicycle to him.
> ...


I don't disagree with that, however I think that there was a misunderstanding, whereas I was the one who stated that the documentary I watched explained that the average dog has about the same comprehension level as a two year old human child, I wasn't implying that dogs were stupid, as I don't believe 2 year old human children are stupid. You were the one who brought up the service dogs to compare to what I had said, I believe because you thought I was saying dogs were stupid, which I was not, so really there is no debate as we are both agreed that dogs are intelligent creatures, yes?


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

bottom line, a dog is only as good as it's owner.
this term may or may not apply,...follow a dumb kid home, and
at the door waiting will be dumb parents.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Jax'sMama said:


> I do think they have emotions. Definately. *But, the spay/abort thing, no. I dont believe they realize what happend at all. If they seem "depressed" i think its just them in pain and/or being uncomfortable from the operation. It can take a few weeks to heal..Im sure it's not comfortable*.


*Pregnancy*

If your pet is bred and a pregnancy results, the average length of gestation is 63 days. This may vary a bit, but most people start to count the days of gestation from the day of the first breeding. If you only have a suspicion your pet may be pregnant and want to know for sure, your veterinarian can help make that determination.

During your pet's pregnancy, progesterone is the dominant hormone and is essential for maintaining the proper conditions in the uterus for the growth of the babies. About 10 days before puppies are born, the progesterone level falls and estrogen levels start to rise. As these hormone levels change, you will see physical and behavioral changes that signal labor and delivery. Your pet may seek seclusion, exhibit nesting behavior and her appetite may decrease. She may be restless. Most dogs pant. Mammary glands will distend and you will be able to express milk. A general guideline for monitoring the arrival of puppies is when your pet's rectal temperature falls below 100 degrees Fahrenheit, you can expect the onset of labor within 24 hours.

_*If the names of some of these hormones seem familiar to you it's because the very same hormones also regulate the human female reproductive cycle. While women are not constructed for litters the way dogs and cats are, the reproductive physiology isn't very much different. You may have more in common with your pet than you thought.*_
_____________________

*A dog that lost a litter or had a spay/abort may not realize she lost her puppies; however, the same hormones that regulate women reproduction regulate female dogs so there is no doubt in my mind that female dogs who have gone through this could feel some sort of sadness or blue period afterward. *


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

which of course is do to a chemical imbalance and not a thought process.
ding ding ding...we have a winner.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Padlock said:


> which of course is do to a chemical imbalance and not a thought process.
> ding ding ding...we have a winner.


Touche touche..... An emotion nonetheless though  even if it is due to a chemical imbalance


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

a true thought process is based off of life experience resulting in the knowledge of said previous experiences and it's outcome. a chemical imbalance is not the same thing as nothing was learned, therefor the subconscious has no previous map to negotiate 
a true thinking agenda. and with animals i highly doubt there's a true sense of self.
IE: the image/mirror test.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

without "self" their is no "self" preservation.
the ability to excersize due diligance in A life and death situation,regadless of the outcome means the propensity for life takes an emotional state in order for the desire to supercede giving in or submitting without A fight.
A game dog could be A plausible example of emotion coursing through the psyche to win in it's battle.
and we never put A dog in the box that didn't know what he was there for.
go uphill with a dog,at 45# and give 8# away,and take the W.this dog knew he was outmatched,yet not out classed.
I've set down several dogs going uphill,and each one was different.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

thats more innate behavior as far as life preservation
of fight or flight. all successful species must posses at least
this to a degree, hence the success of said species. i do not
however believe this fight or flight instinct has anything to do
with a sense of true self. not to be confused with self confidence
or prowess.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Padlock said:


> thats more innate behavior as far as life preservation
> of fight or flight. all successful species must posses at least
> this to a degree, hence the success of said species. i do not
> however believe this fight or flight instinct has anything to do
> ...


I don't know,yet from watching A wild dogpack right behind where I lived,the whole packdog thing,the heirarchy and all.
then when AC couldn't eradicate them I used my dogs to cull the pack.they attacked people,they used intimidation,they actually killed each other,other dogs were added, I lived there for 3 years.it was A real study.
also,the ability to determine the path of fight over flight,thats a big factor for me in emotion.
in my life experience,fighting and such.I've also fought uphill.sometimes win sometimes loose,human prey drive is more than subtle and comparable to the animal kingdom,as we are rooted mammalians.
I think my adreniline is comparatively driven by emotion.
I think about these things.I am so inclined sometimes to get in my canoe and go out to the glades with my dogs and leave all this behind sometimes.
I've read so much stuff in regards to my psyche,and the ability to detach from society and all it's trappings.it's funny this whole emotion topic came up when it did,as my feelings of dismay and detachment from society are based in my emotions.
anyway,it's good to bring these things up,now I'll be reading PDF's about fight or flight.I'm weird like that,I read alot,just got done with Martin Hiedeggers "being and time".good read about "us".


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Padlock said:


> *a true thought process* is based off of life experience resulting in the knowledge of said previous experiences and it's outcome. a chemical imbalance is not the same thing as nothing was learned, therefor the subconscious has no previous map to negotiate
> a true thinking agenda. and with animals i highly doubt there's a true sense of self.
> IE: the image/mirror test.


Ok, hold on here a sec. So you say to have emotions you have to have a thought process. Well, if you teach a dog to sit, and he gets praise for it, then he learns to sit expecting the praise, is this not a thought process? A stray cat will learn to avoid the yard with the dog that chases it. Is this not fear and/or self preservation learned from a thought process? Just because a dog can't say, "Hey, Master. You just pissed me the hell off!", does not mean that dogs don't get mad. Humans are not that all mighty and powerful that we have a monopoly on emotion.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I don't know,yet from watching A wild dogpack right behind where I lived,the whole packdog thing,the heirarchy and all.
> then when AC couldn't eradicate them I used my dogs to cull the pack.they attacked people,they used intimidation,they actually killed each other,other dogs were added, I lived there for 3 years.it was A real study.
> also,the ability to determine the path of fight over flight,thats a big factor for me in emotion.
> in my life experience,fighting and such.I've also fought uphill.sometimes win sometimes loose,human prey drive is more than subtle and comparable to the animal kingdom,as we are rooted mammalians.
> ...


i am right there with you as far as the whole leaving society to it's own demise and going back to a fully self sustaining life like the American Indians lived. but with a wife, kids, & mortgage i find myself unable to completely detach from all things civil. 
people are the scum of the earth and i am not a people person although my sociopath personality would easily disguise my disdain for the like. life is to complex, and the transparent carrot that the media dangles in our faces is alot for one to cope with...but then the thoughts go to a place where if the Jone's can do it that so should i. 
thats the reality check for most of us i think. so back to mainstream life and the corrupt smiles of our misguided society. and while we're crying ourselves a river always know that times were harder for our grandfathers...the last real heroes alive today. thats when men were men, women were women, and society worked as a whole. 
now there are to many chefs in the kitchen and the theory of might makes right no longer evens the playing field. atleast the 'dogs' are a temporary escape from the madness of it all.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Padlock said:


> i am right there with you as far as the whole leaving society to it's own demise and going back to a fully self sustaining life like the American Indians lived. but with a wife, kids, & mortgage i find myself unable to completely detach from all things civil.
> people are the scum of the earth and i am not a people person although my sociopath personality would easily disguise my disdain for the like. life is to complex, and the transparent carrot that the media dangles in our faces is alot for one to cope with...but then the thoughts go to a place where if the Jone's can do it that so should i.
> thats the reality check for most of us i think. so back to mainstream life and the corrupt smiles of our misguided society. and while we're crying ourselves a river always know that times were harder for our grandfathers...the last real heroes alive today. thats when men were men, women were women, and society worked as a whole.
> now there are to many chefs in the kitchen and the theory of might makes right no longer evens the playing field. atleast the 'dogs' are a temporary escape from the madness of it all.


Wow, sounds like you've had your fair share...I can't help but to agree with you about going back to The American Native ways. I believe being caught up in today's techy world is partially what's wrong with the world, we're all caught up in profit, not caring who we step on to get there... In the end, that mentality falls back on that person, 'Karma' comes back full swing & imo it's best just to step aside...

Some people may surprise you there are good people out there far & few between so try to give up entirely ... Pay it forward

I used to be a really angry person... One day I just got sick of dedicating all my time & energy into things I couldn't change. So, I figured to try a different approach - every person figures out their own way. But I find mini kind gestures to random ppl can go a long way...

Mkay. Im done.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Word Pitbullmamanatl and wild duece!! Y is so it so hard to believe that dogs can feel emotions??? Or think?? They may not think like we do or feel the way we do but they do in THEIR own way.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Does a persons dog not get "jealous" when you love on another dog?
Does your dog no show "regret/apologetic" tones when they are reprimanded?
When you arrive home, Does your dog not greet you with "excitement"

Of course dogs feel emotions, I agree that it is not on the same level as humans, I believe they feel emotions on a GREATER level than humans. 
How many humans cannot control their shaking bodies when they see someone they see on a daily basis?
How many humans would starve themselves literally to death while waiting for a friend to return?

Do dogs feel emotions? Yes, They show us everyday that they do


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it is best if we all just agree to disagree, we all believe what we beleive and this thread keeps getting things deleted cause people can't stay on track.

YES dogs are animals, YET so are we
YES dogs have emotions, YET so do we
YES dogs feel pain, YET so do we.

I could go on, just because they are canine's does not by any means mean they do NOT feel any kind of emoition, whether it be due to the loss of a litter of pups or because they lost their master or a part of their pack. Fact is they DO have emotions, they have a thought process, they understand but are not able to communicate it to us the way we as humans do. I know they are dogs, and they have to earn their keep and their feed, I grew up in the country, around animals, I have seen a cow grieve for her still born calf, and a ewe be depressed cause she has no lamb but the other ewes did. It does happen.

Yep I am done with this thread to, I personally think it needs to be closed as we are all just trying to prove the other wrong by our beliefs in what these animals do and do not feel. Thanks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> I think it is best if we all just agree to disagree, we all believe what we beleive and this thread keeps getting things deleted cause people can't stay on track.
> 
> YES dogs are animals, YET so are we
> YES dogs have emotions, YET so do we
> ...










, Tye. This was a good discussion and it was interesting to read the variety of responses.


----------

